# is my puppy a black poodle?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

It is hard to tell from these pictures. Still looks black. Brown in coat is a good indicator but it could just be dead coat. It also can take a few years for coat to clear. Blue can be very dark to a much lighter blue but not Silver.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm.. I cant really see the pictures on my screen. But try having her scissored and see whats under the brown fur. It could be bleached from the sun.
On the other hand. I don't know much about browns, but I have a cream so I know a bit about them. Creams generally produce blue and cream when bred to black. When bred to reds they could get(correct me if I am wrong, someone) reds, creams,or apricot. I know it is strongly advised not to breed cream and brown because it will result in incorrect pigment, so I don't know what colors they would produce. If she is brown all over after scissoring she might be a chocolate.
I have seen some jet black poodles get bleached by the sun and look brown. 
7 months is the average age to start coat change. Dreamers brother and her started at the same time, but he is much further along because blacks are known for a very coarse coat. Dreamer(14m) is still soft and fluffy, but there are still very many wirey prickly hairs.
Hope this helped


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, the lighter colour/ brown has appeared after i have had her groomer. Lol i live in the UK there is no way her coat is bleached by the sun. I don't mind whatever she is but just curious to know. I suppose only time will tell &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There is a thread Comparing Black, Blue, Silver that may help you. Most blues I have seen have a face that is at least slightly lighter then the body color when shaved. My kids seem to be turning blue at the end of the muzzle and around the eyes, then their ears have a grey rim when cut down or small sections of grey hair. And now there are some signs of grey on the rump when cut short. The brown they turn is not like a sun bleached/dead coat brown that is mostly on the ends of the coat. It is more like a rich seal brown that goes from the skin out. It can take over 2 years for a blue to completely change colors... 

These are all blues, one is five years old the others are not yet two. Notice the paler faces even on the really dark girl and that brown on the legs of most.

family photo by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you that is helpful. Looking at peppers face she has paler round the eyes , i thought she had lost her hair bit noticed its just lighter. Its exciting in a way to see how she will change over the coming months/ year.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

FWIW, Pushkin's original owner bought him as a black... And was horrified when at about a year old started to go a bit brown, then a bit grey, then a bit, well, whatever colour he is now! We have no idea what colour his parents were.

He's kind of been classed as a blue, but he definitely has a mink tone depending on how long his fur is. When he's shaved down he is much more silvery/grey. He also has cream/silver tones in his tail, particularly near the base. We love his colouring, but uniform it ain't!!

This is definitely going to be a "wait and see" job for you I think!

PS, I wish it was sun bleaching too... more likely to be rust... lol


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Pushkin is a cool colour. Both poodles in pic are super cute. I think i will have to start a photo diary so i can keep track and see how or if she changes anymore.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Boomer started out inky black. By the time we lost him, he was the color of steel wool.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Pepper looks blue to me. My friend owns blue and black male spoo. Her blue looks just like yours. Black would look black under the sun with no other color. Thats why im guessing urs is blue.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out the 52 weeks section in the photos. I have one for Apollo and one for Phoenix. Especially for our color changing dogs it is a great idea as all our photo collection is in one place.


----------

